# Pancakes



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Warning I am a proud mommy of one goat. *smirks* Do nto worry he will be getting a brother this spring. I have a lot of pictures on him and will be willing to share them with you all. Sorry if this sounds a bit snottey but he is one of the bright good things in my life and also a spoiled rotten baby. I will be taken pic of the little Halloweeen costume. I got him a punkin and also a skelton.

he is right now playing at my boss's house with the other baby goats but soon will be comen home for the winter. I am so over protective of him. He is used in her petting zoo also he is now a regstered thepory pet in the state of PA. He gose into hospitls, nursen homes and also day cares.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Dose anyone know how to get pics from your phones?? Dose anyoen think it is funny that I ahve more pictures of Pancakes on my phone then my children??


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

email them to yourself using the internet on your phone?


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well Ann, as you know ... I just LOVE to see the pics of Pancakes  
As for your cell phone, I'm not sure ... perhaps you could "email" them from your phone to your email address online. Or you can get a cable to plug your cell into your pc. Or get an SD card for your phone, then store the pics on there and transfer them to your PC.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

i can not waite to put his halloween costumes on him *smiles*

Julie you have to see how much he has grown. He is putting on weight and grown like a weed. 

Last time he went to a nursen home the people there love him. They talked to him and he talked back and they gave him what we call Goat Candy (elbow macroonie) our goats can nto get enough of the stuff and Pani gets it all the time.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I get pics from my phone by emailing them to myself. Works good.  Cute little goatie you have there! He certainly does look spoiled!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAWWWW..... he is getting so big! :greengrin: He is a very handsome little fella for sure!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Dose not work for my phone but I am going over my boss's house and I am going to see what she can do. I am also taken my camera guys this weekend. Got to put on those halloween costumes on the Pani.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...what a cutie! He must be a happy little guy! Look at that pile of food!!! :ROFL: Are you sure that's enough for such a big guy?? :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is certainly a well loved little boy....and cute too!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I GOT HALLOWEEN PICS AS SOON AS I GET HOME.

I am at my boss's house where I spend the weekends until the season is done, YA we are going to x-mas this year. More work more money.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

here is one I need to resize the others.


----------

